# Getting bored with android.



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody else is getting bored of android? I've been using android devices since the release of the HTC droid eris in 2009. I just waiting on the next big thing. With every release I've seen android mature to where we are now with 4.2.2. I just think that Google is holding out on us. I'm just bored. What are your thoughts?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LukeJohnson21 (Feb 1, 2012)

If you try iPhone you'll be back in a month. They suck and Apple hipsters are communists.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I was wondering if anybody else is getting bored of android? I've been using android devices since the release of the HTC droid eris in 2009. I just waiting on the next big thing. With every release I've seen android mature to where we are now with 4.2.2. I just think that Google is holding out on us. I'm just bored. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Find a new hobby

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Droidx0351 said:


> I was wondering if anybody else is getting bored of android? I've been using android devices since the release of the HTC droid eris in 2009. I just waiting on the next big thing. With every release I've seen android mature to where we are now with 4.2.2. I just think that Google is holding out on us. I'm just bored. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So create useless threads to pass the time?

Sent from the Buttered Horn of a Unicorn.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> So create useless threads to pass the time?
> 
> Sent from the Buttered Horn of a Unicorn.


Creating threads is his new hobby


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

There is one rom I enjoy, but its android 4.1.2 and that would be miui v5 in which it shouldn't matter. I might just give it a try. I'm currently on sourcery. I even tried avatar rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yawdapaah (Jun 15, 2011)

Bored maybe isn't the right word...
I've pretty much used all the roms available for GNex and none of them have done anything to fix the "flaws" it has.
My next phone will be one with (as close as possible) stock android, a bigger standard battery and "better" radios... hackability or cpu/gpu specs won't be driving my next purchase.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

i agree to a point that i am also bored with android. dont get me wrong. android is awesome. but it would be cool to see ubuntu os or firefox os for the vzw nexus. an actuall working os not just a test build. just to use and to make us appreciate android even more! i also think google might be holding out on some cool stuff.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Get a SGS4 and play with touchwiz or HTC One with Sense...


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

you could always mess around with ubuntu phone. At least you could do that to experience something different without totally leaving android behind. I bet in the coming months the small niche community around it will have much of the fire and spark you miss form your earlier android days.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

For scientific purposes, I was lent an iPhone for a whole weekend and I used it as a daily driver for three days. Let me summarize my experience like this:

The iPhone is designed for 16 year old girls.

CHERISH YOUR ANDROID PHONE !!!

The relentless pursuit of the perfect rom


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

laureanop said:


> For scientific purposes, I was lent an iPhone for a whole weekend and I used it as a daily driver for three days. Let me summarize my experience like this:
> 
> The iPhone is designed for 16 year old girls.
> 
> ...


Yep don't think I'll ever get tired of Android. always new builds, ports, mods, kernels to try...how can one get tired of that? lol No other OS let's you have those options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

laureanop said:


> For scientific purposes, I was lent an iPhone for a whole weekend and I used it as a daily driver for three days. Let me summarize my experience like this:
> 
> The iPhone is designed for 16 year old girls.
> 
> ...


Phones, tablets and such are unfortunately made and set up to consume content rather than to allow its users to modify/create/extend the device and subsequently how one views content (by enriching the experience). People that are happy with such devices are generally the ones that would only use their PC for browsing facebook/playing facebook games and maybe checking email, so a handheld device that does the same thing is all they need (though some just don't have time to screw with all that modding and just want something that works too). Such a user also tends to be the one to accept how a device comes and its shortcomings instead of looking for how it could be improved.

While there's nothing wrong with that, anyone else that wants more is generally ignored by most OEMs. Kind of always been like that though since the AOL popularity era with PC tech. There's a small niche market for users that want to customize/need more features and then there's the larger mainstream consumer market for everyone else that just goes to Best Buy or HP.com and buys a prebuilt PC. Even applies to things like monitors (business class monitors are always more customized with resolutions/ratio/no gloss screen/etc than the consumer branded ones). Now we just see the same applied to tablets and phones 

Android is pretty much the only exception to that (other than perhaps the Surface Pro, since it's unlocked and basically a laptop one can put another OS on or use as a normal version of Windows). Though in its stock form without additional customization apps or modifying the OS, Android tool is pretty spartan as well, but at least you can switch defaults for things like the browser and camera without excessive modification--something that iOS won't let you do.


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

i am to bored using the Android os so i just rooted and changed my version of os and it is really awesome


----------

